# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل " مارية القبطية " من أمهات المؤمنين ؟

## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال:
إنه مما لا شك فيه أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم بنى بمارية القبطية والتي كانت ملك يمينه ، وأنجبت له ولده إبراهيم ،  فهل يطلق على مارية القبطية لقب " أم المؤمنين " أم لا ؟
الجواب:
الحمد لله
لم يتزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مارية القبطية ، بل كانت أمَة له ، وكان قد أهداها له المقوقس صاحب مصر ، وذلك بعد صلح الحديبية ، وقد كانت مارية القبطيَّة نصرانيَّة ثم أسلمت رضي الله عنها .
قال ابن سعد :
فأنزلها – يعني مارية القبطية - رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأختها على أم سليم بنت ملحان فدخل عليهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعرض عليهما الإسلام فأسلمتا فوطئَ مارية بالملك وحولها إلى مال له بالعالية … وكانت حسنة الدِّين .
" الطبقات الكبرى " ( 1 / 134 – 135 ) .
وقال ابن عبد البر :
وتوفيت مارية في خلافة عمر بن الخطاب ، وذلك في المحرم من سنة ست عشرة ، وكان عمر يحشر النَّاس بنفسه لشهود جنازتها ، وصلى عليها عمر ، ودفنت بالبقيع . " الاستيعاب " ( 4 / 1912 ) .
ومارية رضي الله عنها من إمائه صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم ، لا من أزواجه وأمهات المؤمنين هن أزوج النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم ، قال الله تعالى : ( النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ ) الأحزاب/6 .
وقد كان النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم أربع إماء ، منهم مارية .
قال ابن القيم :
قال أبو عبيدة : كان له أربع : مارية وهي أم ولده إبراهيم ، وريحانة ، وجارية أخرى جميلة أصابها في بعض السبي ، وجارية وهبتها له زينب بنت جحش .
" زاد المعاد " ( 1 / 114 ) .
وانظر في أزواج النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أمهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهن – جواب السؤال رقم :*(* 47072* )*
والله أعلم .
http://islamqa.info/ar/47572

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مسائل حول مارية القبطية رضي الله عنهاالسؤال
هل مارية القبطية من أمهات المؤمنين؟ وإذا كانت لا تعتبر من أمهات المؤمنين، فهل يجوز لها أن تتزوج بعد وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ أو هل يجوز أن تكون سبية لشخص آخر بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟
الإجابــة:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فأمهات المؤمنين تطلق عند أهل العلم على كل امرأة عقد عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم دخل بها.
جاء في الموسوعة : يؤخذ من استعمال الفقهاء أنهم يريدون بـ " أمهات المؤمنين " كل امرأة عقد عليها
 رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ودخل بها , وإن طلقها بعد ذلك على الراجح .
وعلى هذا فإن من عقد عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يدخل بها فإنها لا يطلق عليها لفظ " أم المؤمنين " . ومن دخل بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على وجه التسري , لا على وجه النكاح , لا يطلق عليها " أم المؤمنين " كمارية القبطية . ويؤخذ ذلك من قوله تعالى في سورة الأحزاب { وأزواجه أمهاتهم} . انتهى.
فتبين من هذا أن مارية القبطية ليست من أمهات ألمؤمنين لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعقد عليها . وإنما تسرى بها فولدت له إبراهيم، ومع أنها ليست من أمهات المؤمنين، فإنه لا يجوز لها الزواج بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم.
جاء في شرح الخرشي لمختصر خليل المالكي :
ومن خصائصه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه يحرم على غيره أن يأخذ من دخل بها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ومات عنها لا طلقها، وكذا تحرم السرية وأم الولد التي فارقها بموت أو عتق أو بيع، وبعبارة أخرى أي ونكاح مدخولته لغيره وسواء كانت حرة أو أمة انتهى.
وجاء في كتاب الحاوي للماوردي الشافعي :
فأما من وطئها من إمائه النبي ، فإن كانت باقية على ملكه إلى حين وفاته مثل مارية أم ابنه إبراهيم حرم نكاحها على المسلمين ، وإن لم تصر كالزوجات أما للمؤمنين لنقصها بالرق. انتهى
ولعل السائل بقوله : سبية ... يقصد سرية .. وإذا كان الأمر كذلك . فالجواب أنه بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم صارت مارية القبطية حرة، وبالتالي فلا يجوز أن تكون سرية لغيره.
جاء في مواهب الجليل للحطاب المالكي :
وقد قال ابن القطان من أصحابنا في كتاب الإقناع في مسائل الإجماع: اتفقوا على أن إبراهيم ابن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلق حرا وأمه مارية أم ولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم محرمة على الرجال بعده غير مملوكة، وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يطؤها بعد ولادتها، وأنها لم تبع بعده ولا تصدق بها وإنما كانت بعده عليه السلام حرة. انتهى.
وقد صوبنا كلام السائل على ما ذكرنا ؛ لأن قوله سرية غير متصور لأن أسرها من المسلمين لا يصح . ومن الكفار لا تصير به أمة . ولو أرادها الكفار كذلك .
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=150505

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا أبا يوسف.
وينظر هنا :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9632

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا أبا يوسف.
> وينظر هنا :
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9632


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (18/ 10):
 السؤال:
هل تعتبر مارية القبطية التي أهداها المقوقس لرسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- والتي أنجبت إبراهيم له من زوجاته ومن أمهات المؤمنين؟
الجواب:
لا تعتبر مارية القبطية التي أهداها المقوقس للرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- زوجة من زوجاته، ولا من أمهات المؤمنين، بل هي سرية تسررها رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وأنجبت له إبراهيم فصارت بذلك أم ولد. وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... عضو ... الرئيس
عبد الله بن قعود ... عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أحسنت ابا يوسف

----------


## عمر رأفت

لو لم تكن من أمهات المؤمنين
فبأى حق جاز لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يطؤها بعد أن أعتقها ولدها ؟
لا يدعين أحدكم ان تلك خصيصة له
ففيها تشريع لنكاح الحرائر بغير عقد !!!

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

يا أخ عمر  هي أم ولد ولم تعتق إلا بعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فانظر قبل أن تكتب يرحمك الله .

وراجع بالأعلى تجد 
"وجاء في كتاب الحاوي للماوردي الشافعي :
فأما  من وطئها من إمائه النبي ، فإن كانت باقية على ملكه إلى حين وفاته مثل  مارية أم ابنه إبراهيم حرم نكاحها على المسلمين ، وإن لم تصر كالزوجات أما  للمؤمنين لنقصها بالرق. انتهى
ولعل السائل بقوله  : سبية ... يقصد سرية .. وإذا كان الأمر كذلك . فالجواب أنه بعد وفاته صلى  الله عليه وسلم صارت مارية القبطية حرة، وبالتالي فلا يجوز أن تكون سرية  لغيره.
جاء في مواهب الجليل للحطاب المالكي :
وقد  قال ابن القطان من أصحابنا في كتاب الإقناع في مسائل الإجماع: اتفقوا على  أن إبراهيم ابن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلق حرا وأمه مارية أم ولد  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم محرمة على الرجال بعده غير مملوكة، وأنه صلى  الله عليه وسلم كان يطؤها بعد ولادتها، وأنها لم تبع بعده ولا تصدق بها  وإنما كانت بعده عليه السلام حرة. انتهى."
ولا تجد على
والسلام

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وأترك مسألة العتق لأبي يوسف ليجيبك 
والسلام

----------


## عمر رأفت

هل أفهم من هذا خلافا فى أن الجارية التى تلد ، يعتقها ولدها ؟
روى عبد الرزاق عن سعيد بن المسيب فى ام الولد (أعتقها ولدها و لها عدة الحرة)
فإن كان لها عدة الحرائر ، فلها سائر أحكام الحرائر !

----------


## عمر رأفت

ثم لم تحرم على الرجال من بعده -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إن لم تكن أمهم ؟
و لماذا لم تقولون قولكم هذا فى صفية بنت حيى ؟
و هى سبية حرب ؟ رضى الله عنهن

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
يا أخي  صفية  رضي الله عنها ليست من الاماء  
وانظر
"وقد كان النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم أربع إماء ، منهم مارية .
قال ابن القيم :
قال  أبو عبيدة : كان له أربع : مارية وهي أم ولده إبراهيم ، وريحانة ، وجارية  أخرى جميلة أصابها في بعض السبي ، وجارية وهبتها له زينب بنت جحش .
" زاد المعاد " ( 1 / 114 ) ."

وصفية زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
- صفية بنت حيي بن أخطب رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْها : 
 أعتقها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتزوجها بعد غزوة خيبر . رواه البخاري (371) . 
يا أخي لا تجد على ولا تغضب مما سأقوله لك 
تعلم قبل أن تتكلم 
والله  لا أقصد إهانة ولا سبا لك ولا تحقيرا ولكن من باب النصح اتق الله في نفسك فإني اراك كثيرا قائما في باب الجدال والمعارضة بالرأي دون علم  فيما تعارض فيه وتنكر كثيرا قبل أن تحوي المسألة التي تتكلم فيها  ولما تتصورها بعد .
يا أخي والله لك ناصح لا أريد بك إلا الخير فكر قبل أن تكتب ولا تجعل نفسك عرضة للنقد الدائم  حتى لا تسقط قيمة مشاركاتك العلمية فلا يصار يلتفت لك  بل  اضبط ما تتكلم فيه حتى لا تكون عرضة للنقد وحتى لا تلبس على غيرك باعتراضات لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع  وسل نفسك هل درست باب العتق مثلا إنك لا تعرف أصفية زوج رسول الله  مات عنها وهي أمة أم زوجة وتخلط خلطا  عجيبا 
يرحمك الله كف عن الكتابة فيما لا تحسن .
وإليك قول الشاعر 

إذا ما قتلت الشيء علما فقل به ... ولا تقل الشيء الذي أنت جاهله
 فمن كان يهوى أن يرى متصدرا ... ويكره لا أدري أصيبت مقاتله.
والسلام

----------


## عمر رأفت

إن باب أمهات الأولاد ، باب فى الفقه كبير
و لهذا لن أطيل الجدال معك

بقيت لدى لك نصيحة أخيرة
إحذر من تجهيل شخص لا تعرفه
أو من إنكار معلومة لم تعرفها

فما أردى الجاهليون إلا إنكارهم على سيدنا محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن اتى بما لا علم لهم به !!!

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
أنت وذاك 
والسلام

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أحسنت ابا يوسف


أحسن الله إليكم أبا خزيمة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وأترك مسألة العتق لأبي يوسف ليجيبك 
> والسلام


يا أبا خزيمة هذا رجل يخالف إجماعات العلماء، ويأتي بكلام لم يسبقه إليه فيه أحد.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فليتول إذا ما تولاه من الكلام على الله بغير علم .
ولا تنسوا يرحمكم الله حجر السلف قديما  على من لا يحسن العلم  و الكلام فيه .

----------

